# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 14.07.2010 - 15.07.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\axvobnz.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\snlurp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\xylolsn.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\mkjkznx.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\iblkzs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\571d6fa4.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25625, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\xytnxwm.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\vhbivhx.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\tqulzvy.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.km -> c:\windows.0\system32\d95887d0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.km -> c:\windows.0\system32\539f887c.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kn -> c:\windows.0\system32\ersntf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ko -> c:\windows\system32\r7kodlc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ko -> c:\windows\system32\tnyydyv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ko -> c:\windows\system32\4whtlci.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ko -> c:\windows\system32\qnot8v3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kr -> c:\windows\system32\oozrtyx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kr -> c:\windows\system32\bvyp3u1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kr -> c:\windows\system32\gjuvxee.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kr -> c:\windows\system32\mz4fnqv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kx -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\b065czu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.17819, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4078056, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\ndpbtxd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Backdoor.Win32.Xyligan.ape -> c:\temp\fengyun.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4369256, AVAST4: Win32:PcClient-ZE [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Xyligan.vf -> c:\windows\system32\ycemck.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.58649, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.383876, NOD32: Win32/Agent.OSF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:PcClient-ZE [Trj] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.eyo -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.36133, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4358401, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DJ [Trj] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.ezj -> d:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4488914, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DJ [Trj] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.fal -> d:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20557, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4376536, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DJ [Trj] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\hgpexfk.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click1.18983, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3191248, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.joa -> c:\windows\system32\sopasclib.dll ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.WX!.06D4662F, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jpj -> c:\windows\system32\sopasvstart.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.39579, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.WX!.EDADE49C, AVAST4: Win32:Kolab-DN [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jqi -> \[email protected]Packed.Win32.Krap.hp -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7539 )Packed.Win32.Krap.hp -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7539 )Trojan.BAT.DelFiles.ez -> c:\windows\system32\fjhdyfhsn.bat ( BitDefender: Trojan.BAT.AACH, NOD32: BAT/Agent.NFC trojan )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Microjoin.jhd -> c:\windows.1\system32\winhees32.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4484190, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.cfc -> c:\documents and settings\nikolo\рабочий стол\foto15.scrTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.almg -> \zayavka.exe_Trojan.Win32.BHO.aihr -> c:\windows\system32\xylolsn.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.aihr -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\setupapi.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.aihr -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Bredolab.as -> c:\documents and settings\tanya\start menu\programs\startup\wwwznv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.39578, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWL [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Bredolab.bh -> c:\documents and settings\ibvoronkova\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwznv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.126, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4501595, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWI [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Bredolab.bh -> c:\windows\system32\rgvwjjm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.126, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4501595, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWI [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Bredolab.bi -> c:\documents and settings\виктор\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwznv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.126, BitDefender: Trojan.Fakealert.15208, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWI [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ap -> c:\windows\system32\ificbxh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.at -> c:\windows\system32\b6c02de8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63837, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.at -> c:\windows\system32\2cde3b41.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63837, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.aw -> c:\windows\system32\foqqgdy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.aw -> c:\windows\system32\imqswkt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ax -> c:\windows\system32\rgvwjjm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ax -> c:\windows\system32\vsffmah.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ax -> c:\windows\system32\thixutx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

